# Fuji Track Bikes at Chucks



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.chucksbikes.com/

Just a heads up, Chuck's has a good deal going on Fuji Pros' and SE's. Not related to seller, spamming, etc. Just trying to be helpful.


----------

